# How to fix ZFSRoot+GELI, installed from 10RC4



## sirob (Jan 11, 2014)

I installed a FreeBSD test system using FreeBSD 10-RC4. I used the advanced disk setup from the bsdinstaller, where you can select ZFS on root with full disk ELI encryption, 4k alinged. Just one drive. It created a small unencrypted boot ZFS and an encrypted root ZFS. Everything works great and I really like this setup! But I wonder how I can fix such a setup, in case of a major problem.

I booted the install CD, loaded the GELI and ZFS modules. Now I'm at the point, where I want to import and mount the "bootpool", initialise the GELI partition (reading the key file from the bootpool) and finally mount the "zroot" to a subfolder. Then I want to properly unmount everything and reboot into the normal system again. But I don't want to screw up anything. Can someone point me to the "right way"?

This is the (default) setup:


```
pool: bootpool
 state: ONLINE
  scan: none requested
config:

        NAME        STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        bootpool    ONLINE       0     0     0
          vtbd0p2   ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors

  pool: zroot
 state: ONLINE
  scan: none requested
config:

        NAME           STATE     READ WRITE CKSUM
        zroot          ONLINE       0     0     0
          vtbd0p4.eli  ONLINE       0     0     0

errors: No known data errors


=>       34  490733501  vtbd0  GPT  (234G)
         34       1024      1  freebsd-boot  (512K)
       1058    4194304      2  freebsd-zfs  (2.0G)
    4195362    4194304      3  freebsd-swap  (2.0G)
    8389666  482343869      4  freebsd-zfs  (230G)


NAME                 USED  AVAIL  REFER  MOUNTPOINT
bootpool             462M  1.50G   460M  /bootpool
zroot               11.8G   213G   144K  none
zroot/ROOT          5.71G   213G   144K  none
zroot/ROOT/default  5.71G   213G  5.71G  /
zroot/pkgdb         12.4M   213G  12.4M  /var/db/pkg
zroot/tmp            232K   213G   232K  /tmp
zroot/usr           4.67G   213G   144K  /usr
zroot/usr/home       144K   213G   144K  /usr/home
zroot/usr/local      782M   213G   782M  /usr/local
zroot/usr/ports     1.93G   213G  1.93G  /usr/ports
zroot/usr/src       1.98G   213G  1.98G  /usr/src
zroot/var           1.38G   213G  26.3M  /var
zroot/var/crash      148K   213G   148K  /var/crash
zroot/var/log       1.36G   213G  1.36G  /var/log
zroot/var/tmp        156K   213G   156K  /var/tmp


zroot/ROOT/default on / (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local)
bootpool on /bootpool (zfs, local, nfsv4acls)
zroot/tmp on /tmp (zfs, local, noatime, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/usr/home on /usr/home (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
zroot/usr/local on /usr/local (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
zroot/usr/ports on /usr/ports (zfs, local, noatime, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/usr/src on /usr/src (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/var on /var (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
zroot/var/crash on /var/crash (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/pkgdb on /var/db/pkg (zfs, local, noatime, nfsv4acls)
zroot/var/log on /var/log (zfs, local, noatime, noexec, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
zroot/var/tmp on /var/tmp (zfs, local, noatime, nosuid, nfsv4acls)
```


----------

